# Punjab MCAT To Be Abolished/Finished



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay, Rana Mash'hood (Provincial Minister, Education) and a Committee has decided to Finish MCAT and other Entry Tests in the Province. CM Punjab will take the Final Decision.

Education Committee opposes entry test for medical, engineering in Punjab | The News Tribe

I personally think that if implemented, this will be the STUPIDEST and the most ILLOGICAL step ever taken, in the history of Education in Pakistan.

*What do you think?*


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

How on Earth do they plan on giving admissions? On what basis. Most Fsc students will have aggregates above 90 % , while the Alevel students can only hope to score in the 80s. Which means one in a thoysand Alevel students will get admission and that's only if the last merit remains static on 90. Which means Alevelers will NOT be able to get admission. Maybe every college will have their own test (unlikely). They will have to introduce something to replace the Entry Test. Otherwise, they might as well shut down the medical colleges , as a lot of students will be scoring well above the merit. They don't have the resources to accomodate EVERYONE.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thumbs down !


----------



## Amilo (Dec 28, 2012)

There goes our standard!! Down the drain
Every country has an MCAT for admissions. Its one of those things that is needed to fairly judge between students of different backgrounds. How on earth are they going to evaluate.


----------



## Sam33n (Jul 22, 2014)

I did not see this coming! What are they actually hoping to achieve with this amazingly stupid idea?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

If they decide to actually do this. Then I have no idea how people like me who were thinking of repeating the MCAT next year, are going to make it in ANY government medical college. 
I am still hoping with all my heart, that Shahbaz Sharif doesn't agree to this idiotic decision.


----------



## salarhaider (Feb 10, 2014)

This decision is unacceptable if it is finalized .It means now we will be rearing generation upon generation of rote learners as our future doctors and engineers.More over everybody knows that the board system in Pakistan (except a few boards) is unjust.In some cases marks are literally bought by some affluent people,depriving the diligent and poor students of their successful future.People will no longer be selected on the basis of intellect but Cramming instead


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Proud to have given Pakistan's last MCAT


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

HaseebKhan said:


> Proud to have given Pakistan's last MCAT


Only Punjab's. MCAT in Sindh, KPK and Baluchistan will be conducted as is.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll be happy with the decision


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

Congratulations students of 2014 who appeared for the last MCAT in punjab because Shahbaz Sharif approved to abolish MCAT and ECAT . The decision was taken yesterday.


----------



## Saleem1309 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Decision Is Not Approved*



AEMON said:


> Congratulations students of 2014 who appeared for the last MCAT in punjab because Shahbaz Sharif approved to abolish MCAT and ECAT . The decision was taken yesterday.


I think decision is no yet approved by CM....May be it is only drama by Government...


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

It's just a suggestion right now. I doubt it will be implemented. They can't implement it because then A'levels students would have zero chance getting in a government medical college. And the students will be wayyy too many for the medical colleges to accomodate them. And the merit would shoot up to 95% or something. 
It's impossible.


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

I think, instead of removing MCAT examinations, they should add interviews or some sort of student resume type of thing so they can see what kind of student is applying. I heard the main problem with the MCAT was that people with low inter marks used to get really high on the MCAT and thus get admission? (which sounds like the MCAT is flawed, if you ask me, since everyone's says it's concept based- I mean A Levels is called concept based and I found the MCAT very difficult to handle)
Also, this would also mean the end of a medical career for A Level students- unless they decide to introduce some sort of quota which would obviously end up being unfair- no matter how fair they try doing it.
This is seriously not the best idea for filtering good students from the pre-med batches to get into medical colleges. Especially for A Levels.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Catalina Blue said:


> I think, instead of removing MCAT examinations, they should add interviews or some sort of student resume type of thing so they can see what kind of student is applying. I heard the main problem with the MCAT was that people with low inter marks used to get really high on the MCAT and thus get admission? (which sounds like the MCAT is flawed, if you ask me, since everyone's says it's concept based- I mean A Levels is called concept based and I found the MCAT very difficult to handle)
> Also, this would also mean the end of a medical career for A Level students- unless they decide to introduce some sort of quota which would obviously end up being unfair- no matter how fair they try doing it.
> This is seriously not the best idea for filtering good students from the pre-med batches to get into medical colleges. Especially for A Levels.


The selection criteria for every medschool should be like Aga Khan's, that is the best and most justified and fair one.  MCAT is just not fair enough.


----------



## SOConfused (Nov 9, 2013)

Go MCAT Go!


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

masterh said:


> Okay, Rana Mash'hood (Provincial Minister, Education) and a Committee has decided to Finish MCAT and other Entry Tests in the Province. CM Punjab will take the Final Decision.
> 
> Education Committee opposes entry test for medical, engineering in Punjab | The News Tribe
> 
> ...


no it shouldn<t be abolished 
although i cant get admission in any med college but entrance should be taken


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

And what about those students who get huge marks in Fsc and cant get even 600 marks in MCAT...........Doesnt that mean that our Fsc system is more flawed 
And a few students with low fsc marks get high MCAT marks...........just about 100 out of 3000


----------



## AEMON (Sep 6, 2014)

Saleem1309 said:


> I think decision is no yet approved by CM....May be it is only drama by Government...


I heard it in the news ... but still it is a doubtful truth.


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

I oppose this decision of abolishing MCAT. Please vote your views here:

Click Here for the Poll Question


----------



## Flipx (Feb 21, 2018)

Waaaaaooowww! Guys i am like the person who'd be most affected if this happens. If this happens, i'll die. I shifted from London to Lahore for medical cause its cheap here. You guys wont believe what i've been through and how hard it was for me to settle here coming from UK. I came to pakistan for medical cause i thought that it had a standard. And now its no more. I would have wasted my one whole year if this happens cause i was doing FSc. If this happens, pakistani MBBS would have no value abroad. And the students doing FSc after olevels are also affected REALLY badly.

- - - Updated - - -

And why is this happening only in punjab. And fsc does not have that standard. I mean do we need doctors who know nothing but to memorize and have no idea on how what happens. Do we need doctors who are completely dumb. 
If we compare two fsc students: One with 90 90 in English and Urdu and 80 80 in Bio Chem. And the other with 70 70 in English Urdu and 90 90 in Bio Chem; the guy with 90 90 in English Urdu would be admitted in the medical school !!!!! I mean like this is the level of the system. Completely senseless. We'd be cut off from the medical world. We'd be like chinas MBBS cause they too dont have an MCAT. And all of us know how unrecognized chinas MBBS is around the world.

- - - Updated - - -

And a paper checkers always cut my marks for my bad handwriting and poor paper presentation. I swear to God i had written everything correct but they give me lower marks for my untidy work. Another student whose 50% answers were wrong scored higher than me cause he had a better paper presentation. So in the paper checking, they see the lenght and tidiness and not the answers. So this means that the're gonna give admission to "MEDICAL" on "Paper Presentation" and not on the content. Waaaaooowwww. Moving to Lahore was a big mistake. And the people here are so annoyed all the time. I went for my equivalency and the people there were sooo rude.


----------



## MdcatGuide (Feb 20, 2018)

Punjab mdcat policy will cahnge this year hopefully


----------



## MdcatGuide (Feb 20, 2018)

For punjabe mdcat i moslty use https://www.mdcatguide.com it provide free study stuff and latest new and about mdcat Punjab


----------

